

How to “hack” Telegram or the Rise of Crypto Bullshit Bingo - tonymon
https://medium.com/@durov/how-to-hack-telegram-43dc9e6c5ac2

======
thomasfl
Security firms pretending to have found security holes to get attention really
pisses me off. Unfortunately it's too easy to get away with.

